# Nip training



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, as you may or may not know, I have taken on two male ferrets from a rescue about 3 months ago. Everything's going fine, it took a while for them to gel with the three older ferrets I have, but they are all living quite happily together now.

Here is my problem!

Spike, the one I believe is the youngest, nips quite a lot. Now I have done what I've always done when it came to nip training, but he continues to bite (nip) me on a daily basis. I do everything the books tell you such as scruffing them and saying 'no'. I've also 'hissed' at him when I've scruffed him. I've tried giving him 'time out' (locking him in the bed area whilst the others play) and still he nips. Now I say nips because he isn't drawing blood (well most the time he isn't) I honestly think that a lot of it is playfulness, but obviously, I don't want this behavior to continue. 

Is there any other method that anyone has that I could try? I've heard that bitter sprays are good, would you suggest me trying that? Thanks in advance for your help <3


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

I have always persisted with scruffing them and saying no. If they do the rebound killer attack when you put them down then i go for time out. Try not to use the bedding area as time out. Get a carrier or something similar so they dont associate going to bed with something bad.

Definitely give bitter spray a shot, didn't work with any of my guys but might do for yours.

It does take an age to nip train them, one of mine took 6 months. Keep persisting, you'll get there eventually xx


----------



## Nelson (Feb 2, 2011)

Scruffing has worked, but i have one gill who wont take to being scruffed, in fact it has made her much worst. i have tried yelling no and all that, but i think she just likes the taste of me 

ferretone is spossed to work, by allowing them to lick you instead of biting etc...

Good luck


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you both for your advice, it is greatly appreciated. I have been persistent and continued with the scruffing and 'no' s. I did think that I was making some good progress, Spike ran up to me and sniffed, and even licked, but didn't bite... but he was obviously luring me into a false sense of security lol... as he has started nipping again with a vengeance. I do have another area I can put him for 'time out' actually, rather than his bed. It makes sense not to use the bed area. 

I just think I've forgotten how long this can take sometimes. It's been a good long time since I had a ferret that needed training. 

Thanks again, and I shall certainly persevere. <3


----------



## Becky321 (Jun 27, 2011)

The one way that I have found always works is when the ferret goes to bite your finger, hold it there until it pushes you away. I got told to do this by my vet because our rescue ferret was prone to biting and not letting go. In the end it realises it doesnt like your finger being held so close to its mouth. Now i can check his teeth and everything and he's as good as gold!


----------

